# "The Cabbit & Canard: Rub-a-Dub-Duck" - For Sale on E-Junkie



## 50percentgrey (Jun 17, 2014)

One day, Robbie Dougley wakes up to find himself in a bathtub shrunken down to the size of a rubber duck.
Robbie soon finds himself a bath tub play toy to his giant roommate and boyfriend Sean a large big handsome male cabbit who has just finished getting nice and sweaty from an intense workout and now plans to relax with a nice refreshing bubble bath.


Sean, however, doesnâ€™t plan to let Robbie just be a fun bath tub toy, he instead makes his tiny lover his new tiny loofah. Robbie is then subjected to scrubbing Seanâ€™s large belly, arm pits, the soft supple soles of Seanâ€™s feet and Seanâ€™s larger than life butt.


* * * * * * * * * *
http://www.e-junkie.com/shop/product/497960.php
* * * * * * * * * *


This Comic Contains â€¢ 
Big Handsom Males, Butt Play, Dream Play, Flatulence Play, Foot Play, Furry, Giant, Homosexuals, Vore (Oral)
Thank you and remember that all your purchases will go towards creating more content.
Also, if youâ€™d like a private commission or have feedback about what you would like to see in an up and coming comic please drop feedback at: GrayBlueStudios@yahoo.com
Any support is of course appreciated!
File Specs
â€¢ PDF Format
â€¢ File Size: 17.5 MB
â€¢ 33 pages
â€¢ Page Dimensions: 979 x 1267


----------

